# Super thick walled espresso cups



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I have been looking for espresso cups with a very thick wall for ages and cannot seem to find what I'm after.

A basic white cup, super thick walls. Something like this (I think these were advertised as 1cm thick walls)

Any ideas where something like this can be found?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk<img alt="Adjustments.thumb.jpg.8668fd6c16f0aceb879a364d0a92f8fa.jpg" data-fileid="44544" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/Adjustments.thumb.jpg.8668fd6c16f0aceb879a364d0a92f8fa.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="Adjustments.thumb.jpg.c96d8a774ee7b50c2f483d85c5ac00a4.jpg" data-fileid="44545" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/Adjustments.thumb.jpg.c96d8a774ee7b50c2f483d85c5ac00a4.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Not exactly what you pictured but try this

https://coffeehit.co.uk/products/ancap-verona-espresso-cup-saucer-70ml-2-5oz?variant=17964644237377&fo_c=1166&fo_k=74528210f68f018e0e088263c653a18c&fo_s=gplauk&gclid=Cj0KCQjw1qL6BRCmARIsADV9JtZMEa5i0fDxwiA8f-DRm5jf1n8x222opqXosD-SYD8dazz5B9VxnlcaAkXQEALw_wcB

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have some Izzo cups that are almost 1cm thick.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Sam_d said:


> Not exactly what you pictured but try this
> 
> https://coffeehit.co.uk/products/ancap-verona-espresso-cup-saucer-70ml-2-5oz?variant=17964644237377&fo_c=1166&fo_k=74528210f68f018e0e088263c653a18c&fo_s=gplauk&gclid=Cj0KCQjw1qL6BRCmARIsADV9JtZMEa5i0fDxwiA8f-DRm5jf1n8x222opqXosD-SYD8dazz5B9VxnlcaAkXQEALw_wcB
> 
> Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


This does look lovely. Would you agree that it seems to be the typical espresso cup thickness though? Hard to tell from that photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I have some Izzo cups that are almost 1cm thick.


Happen to have a link or photo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

If you scroll down abit the reviews left state there thicker and quite heavy plus's at only £6 surly it's worth a punt no?

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

My Nuova Pointe "Palermo" espresso cup has a thick wall, just shy of 1 cm thick.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Deidre said:


> My Nuova Pointe "Palermo" espresso cup has a thick wall, just shy of 1 cm thick.


Ha! I just found out that the ones in my photos are actually Nuova Point Palermos.

The only darn issue is where to buy them. There's an Austrian shop that has the white ones, however shipping only in Austria

I can also see some US retailers having the brown ones

There are two listings on Amazon UK but the seller seems to be a random seller and delivery dates in October

There's one I found on ebay located in Japan which will work out to over £30 for the one cup

Not sure where else to look tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Sam_d said:


> If you scroll down abit the reviews left state there thicker and quite heavy plus's at only £6 surly it's worth a punt no?
> 
> Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


You're right. If I cant find the Nouva Point Palermos, I'll give this a go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I've been looking for a while for exactly this and concluded there's very little available in the UK. Last nuova point cups I found were £25 shipped from Germany.

It's crazy given how much people drink espresso in the UK that the market is just saturated with super thin le creuset etc cups.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

check out the Nuova Point Palermo collection

edit: nevermind, others pointed it out


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

oh i bought one of these about 15 years ago, its my go to espresso cup, the logo on the bottom was not very clear i always thought it just said oint, haha.
I bought it from the Algerian coffee store in soho, but like I said, 15 years ago and I wouldn't bet on the stock being the same today


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Khashy said:


> Happen to have a link or photo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I took some photos for you and made some measurements.

The lip of the cup is 7mm, due to a rounded inner edge, this makes the otherwise very thick cup more comfortable to drink from. The actual thickness is 9mm and the cup holds 45ml of water comfortably, so easily enough for any reasonable ratio of double espresso. The bottom is nicely rounded.










They were a present a long time ago. BB used to sell them, now they sell different cups but you might want to ask if they have any of these lying about they would sell you.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm with my crema laden pull through a naked PF, that's what 34g looks like after settling a fraction....it was almost level just after the shot


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Michael87 said:


> I've been looking for a while for exactly this and concluded there's very little available in the UK. Last nuova point cups I found were £25 shipped from Germany.
> It's crazy given how much people drink espresso in the UK that the market is just saturated with super thin le creuset etc cups.


£25 each?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

espressoSquirrel said:


> oh i bought one of these about 15 years ago, its my go to espresso cup, the logo on the bottom was not very clear i always thought it just said oint, haha.
> I bought it from the Algerian coffee store in soho, but like I said, 15 years ago and I wouldn't bet on the stock being the same today


Ha! Yes, very unlikely to find them there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Hmm with my crema laden pull through a naked PF, that's what 34g looks like after settling a fraction....it was almost level just after the shot





DavecUK said:


> Hmm with my crema laden pull through a naked PF, that's what 34g looks like after settling a fraction....it was almost level just after the shot


That looks lovely, thank you for the photos. It certainly looks mighty thick walled. I wish they didn't have the massive logo on it if I'm totally honest. But lovely cups nonetheless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

might have found something for you, https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Nuova-Point-Walled-Espresso-Capacity/dp/B01L4LB85O/ref=lp_3645712031_1_2?srs=3645712031&ie=UTF8&qid=1598781381&sr=8-2 
€38.12 for a set of 6

But I can't tell from the pictures if its the same as my cup, it looks a tiny bit taller and tiny bit thinner, here is what I have in comparason.









Edit, yes its about a centimetre taller and a little narrower, and yes, the naked pf was spurting a bit this morning, i am still having problems with the rocky.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Khashy said:


> Ha! I just found out that the ones in my photos are actually Nuova Point Palermos.
> 
> The only darn issue is where to buy them. There's an Austrian shop that has the white ones, however shipping only in Austria
> 
> ...


 I ordered my Nuova point from Germany, Espresso Joe. https://www.espressojoe.de

i dont speak any german at all, so i guessed my way through. Probably worth getting a set as delivery was approx £15

i went for the tulip style espresso cups, not quite as think as the others, but still thick enough. - i also went for a big latte cup. Nuova point confirmed to me there are no UK stockists, so they recommended espresso joe. Surprising really, they are the nicest cups ive found.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Khashy said:


> I have been looking for espresso cups with a very thick wall for ages and cannot seem to find what I'm after.


 I have cups which I think are similar to what you are looking for. They are made by Ipa Italy. I measured the walls at 0.91mm. They are thicker than the walls on my Nueva Point Milano cups (0.76mm). The Ipa are also heavier at (178g vs 168g for the Nueva Point, which are a bit taller being tulip shape). I think my Ipa's are similar to Nueva Point Sorrento.

Having said that, I don't think the thickness of the walls is that important. They are both thick and heavy espresso cups, and It is lovely to drink from either. It is by far more important what you have in them. 😉

Also note that there is a small variability between individual cups - they don't all weigh the same and the walls can be a bit thicker or thinner on what appears to be the same cup, like they are hand made (are they? I don't know). I remember when picking up the Ipa cups from a small Italian shop in Belgium. I wanted to get some more cups, and they got them for me from Italy. However, although the same brand and model, they were a bit lighter and thinner than what I already had. I since then noticed this variability with different brands, even between individual cups in a set.

The white is Ipa, and the brown Nueva Point Milano:


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Yep that's the one. 19EUR delivered to UK is a bit eye watering for a couple of cups


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

espressoSquirrel said:


> might have found something for you, https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Nuova-Point-Walled-Espresso-Capacity/dp/B01L4LB85O/ref=lp_3645712031_1_2?srs=3645712031&ie=UTF8&qid=1598781381&sr=8-2
> €38.12 for a set of 6
> 
> But I can't tell from the pictures if its the same as my cup, it looks a tiny bit taller and tiny bit thinner, here is what I have in comparason.
> ...


This is spot on, however because of the flexibility in choosing the colours, I ended up ordering the cups individually from Germany

Also nothing wrong with a bit of spurting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Burnzy said:


> I ordered my Nuova point from Germany, Espresso Joe. https://www.espressojoe.de
> 
> i dont speak any german at all, so i guessed my way through. Probably worth getting a set as delivery was approx £15
> 
> ...


Awesome, I've contacted them to order two of each colour. Happy freaking days!!! Thank you for the link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Doram said:


> I have cups which I think are similar to what you are looking for. They are made by Ipa Italy. I measured the walls at 0.91mm. They are thicker than the walls on my Nueva Point Milano cups (0.76mm). The Ipa are also heavier at (178g vs 168g for the Nueva Point, which are a bit taller being tulip shape). I think my Ipa's are similar to Nueva Point Sorrento.
> Having said that, I don't think the thickness of the walls is that important. They are both thick and heavy espresso cups, and It is lovely to drink from either. It is by far more important what you have in them.
> Also note that there is a small variability between individual cups - they don't all weigh the same and the walls can be a bit thicker or thinner on what appears to be the same cup, like they are hand made (are they? I don't know). I remember when picking up the Ipa cups from a small Italian shop in Belgium. I wanted to get some more cups, and they got them for me from Italy. However, although the same brand and model, they were a bit lighter and thinner than what I already had. I since then noticed this variability with different brands, even between individual cups in a set.
> The white is Ipa, and the brown Nueva Point Milano:
> <img alt="1590014186_espressoipa.thumb.jpg.6cb7d19ee6cb294882131029c31a6977.jpg" data-fileid="44600" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/1590014186_espressoipa.thumb.jpg.6cb7d19ee6cb294882131029c31a6977.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="336622957_espressoipa2.thumb.jpg.39018e03a549f66629782da5d2e57eab.jpg" data-fileid="44599" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/336622957_espressoipa2.thumb.jpg.39018e03a549f66629782da5d2e57eab.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I'd love to get a couple of your Ipa's too actually, they look sufficiently different from the Palermo and prettier than the Sorrento imo. I'll see if my internet searches yield anything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Michael87 said:


> Yep that's the one. 19EUR delivered to UK is a bit eye watering for a couple of cups


Heart wants what the heart wants. I've been looking for these cups for three years. Should have asked here earlier!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Loveramics
https://www.loveramics.co.uk/products/egg-espresso-cup?_pos=2&_sid=240032fee&_ss=r


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Are the loveramics as thick? I have a cappuccino in that range and it's pretty thick, but not ridiculously thick, which is what I'm looking for


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Michael87 - I got some of the espresso cups from Loveramics this week, pretty chunky but not over 1cm I would say? About the same as my latte cup in thickness.

Very nice though, and a good capacity of about 80ml.


----------



## pcump84 (Nov 1, 2020)

Good morning.

@Khashy what did the cups look like? How many did you buy and how much was postage? I really like the initial photos you put up and want to know how close you think the espressojoe ones came?

Perhaps someone should start either a uk stockist shop or start making our own!

it shouldn't be this hard!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Just to follow this up, did anyone get any super thick cups


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Silly thought but if you're open to non traditional vessels for drinking coffee how about using a small ceramic planter (indoor ones should have solid bottom). Here's one on Etsy https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/803817175/concrete-plant-pot-with-cactussucculent. Seems to have really thick walls. Crazy? Perhaps. But the French drink lattes out of a bowl so why not?! There are some funky designs on Etsy


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Something like these? They're branded (caffe d'oro) but I picked them up here cheaply a few years back. Maybe worth looking out for similar?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah something like that


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

tripleshot said:


> Silly thought but if you're open to non traditional vessels for drinking coffee how about using a small ceramic planter (indoor ones should have solid bottom). Here's one on Etsy https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/803817175/concrete-plant-pot-with-cactussucculent. Seems to have really thick walls. Crazy? Perhaps. But the French drink lattes out of a bowl so why not?! There are some funky designs on Etsy


 If you want to drink your coffee from plant pots, check they don't have a hole in the bottom. 😆


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hate to say it. I had the same dilemma years ago and the only thing i found in the UK that fitted my specs was the Costa coffee shop Latte and espresso mugs.

When i bought them, they actually just snuck one out of the dish washer...casually... But i was desperately looking for thickness.

Its a decent mug, but i hate the damn logo!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

For those who havent been to a costa shop.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

How does the coffee stay in? Or are you in Australia?😂😁


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

pcump84 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> @Khashy what did the cups look like? How many did you buy and how much was postage? I really like the initial photos you put up and want to know how close you think the espressojoe ones came?
> 
> ...


I got six in the end. Shipping was 15 euros if memory serves me right. They're exactly what I was after.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

pcump84 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> @Khashy what did the cups look like? How many did you buy and how much was postage? I really like the initial photos you put up and want to know how close you think the espressojoe ones came?
> 
> ...


Also, yes, definitely needs a UK stockist. Not sure why we don't have these or similar here


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Just to follow this up, did anyone get any super thick cups


Yes. Actually I found some in the US too, decent price. If you happen to have stuff coming in from the US, that's also a route


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Missy said:


> Something like these? They're branded (caffe d'oro) but I picked them up here cheaply a few years back. Maybe worth looking out for similar? <img alt="IMG_20201227_164711.thumb.jpg.d7c1c1c00477836a5d1a07d1d87702e4.jpg" data-fileid="50145" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/IMG_20201227_164711.thumb.jpg.d7c1c1c00477836a5d1a07d1d87702e4.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="IMG_20201227_164750.thumb.jpg.09d8c06ef18915154c7b08a06e83d380.jpg" data-fileid="50146" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/IMG_20201227_164750.thumb.jpg.09d8c06ef18915154c7b08a06e83d380.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


These look excellent. Just the ticket from the photos


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> How does the coffee stay in? Or are you in Australia?


I spat out the coffee I was drinking as I started laughing out loud when reading this


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Khashy said:


> I spat out the coffee I was drinking as I started laughing out loud when reading this


 Been there, done that...not so funny when you have to clean the mess up afterwards though.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I just wanted to bump this in case anyone else has found some very thick walled espresso mugs. I cannot find any and even the Loveramics ones are sold out in most colours.


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

I think these thick-walled cups are mostly a feature of the bars of Southern-Italy, especially of Naples, where they extract syrupy ristrettos so there is no need for the cup to hold that much liquid.

I had been trying to find one myself, too, for a long time when I discovered an Italian deli in Luton Airport, straight after the security and duty-free. They use Kimbo beans and they had this typical Neapolitan cup. I asked them if I could buy one and the barista was kind enough to give me one for free, which is now officially my favourite:









As you can see, it says 'fattorie garofalo' on the saucer. This is their website, perhaps you could try and drop them an email:

https://www.fattoriegarofalo.it/

I have also found these which seem to be similar:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Re-Nero-Caffè-Lucky-Coffee/dp/B07NNTVDT1/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=re+nero+coffee&qid=1610809547&sr=8-1

https://grancaffegambrinus.com/en/shop/coffee-cup-with-saucer-neapolitan-version/

Or, perhaps, next time you book a flight from Luton (seems like a distant future at the moment) and if these guys are still there, simply ask for one like I did😁


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

adamkovacs1126 said:


> I think these thick-walled cups are mostly a feature of the bars of Southern-Italy, especially of Naples, where they extract syrupy ristrettos so there is no need for the cup to hold that much liquid.
> I had been trying to find one myself, too, for a long time when I discovered an Italian deli in Luton Airport, straight after the security and duty-free. They use Kimbo beans and they had this typical Neapolitan cup. I asked them if I could buy one and the barista was kind enough to give me one for free, which is now officially my favourite:
> <img alt="IMG_5213.thumb.jpg.49fe2daf1c3e33e6dde96e8b8d1307ff.jpg" data-fileid="51322" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/IMG_5213.thumb.jpg.49fe2daf1c3e33e6dde96e8b8d1307ff.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> As you can see, it says 'fattorie garofalo' on the saucer. This is their website, perhaps you could try and drop them an email:
> ...


Love the cup, love how the shot in it looks even more.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Michael87 said:


> ...I cannot find any and even the Loveramics ones are sold out in most colours...


 Exactly the trouble i was having a while back....couldn't get any in Blighty for love nor money....knock-on effect of Covid i suppose.


----------



## yatagan (Jan 28, 2021)

adamkovacs1126 said:


> I think these thick-walled cups are mostly a feature of the bars of Southern-Italy, especially of Naples, where they extract syrupy ristrettos so there is no need for the cup to hold that much liquid.
> 
> I had been trying to find one myself, too, for a long time when I discovered an Italian deli in Luton Airport, straight after the security and duty-free. They use Kimbo beans and they had this typical Neapolitan cup. I asked them if I could buy one and the barista was kind enough to give me one for free, which is now officially my favourite:
> 
> ...


 Great looking cup. Would you mind taking a picture of the bottom? Fattorie Garofalo sells dairy. I suspect this is made by either Nuova Point or IPA.


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

yatagan said:


> Would you mind taking a picture of the bottom?











It seems to be made by 'Kaleidos'...


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Update- I got tired of searching and bought a pair of Ancap Verona espresso cups, cup and saucer is £6 form coffeehit.co.uk.

It is not ultra thick but it has a lot of mass, and is a bit deceptive as the wall tapers near the top so you don't really 'see' the thickness.

I would also propose a good objective measure for comparing different cups - the mass of the cup. If you assume the heat capacity is the same for all cups (it's all porcelain, right?), and the heat loss coefficient is also the same (they are all roughly the same shape), then the only real variable that separates cups' heat retentions is their mass. And that's very simple to measure.

The Ancap Verona is 158g. I am quite curious how much some of the "ultra thick" ones weigh (are they actually thicker or just have very thick-looking rims?)


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Michael87 - Just weighed the Loveramics egg ones I have, most are in the 160 +/-3g range so pretty much the same weight as the cup you have.


----------



## yatagan (Jan 28, 2021)

adamk said:


> It seems to be made by 'Kaleidos'...


 Thanks!



Michael87 said:


> The Ancap Verona is 158g. I am quite curious how much some of the "ultra thick" ones weigh (are they actually thicker or just have very thick-looking rims?)


 My NP Palermos are about 168g.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Got lucky on ebay last week.

These arrived today


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Got lucky on ebay last week.
> 
> These arrived today
> 
> ...


 These are absolutely beautiful 😍😍😍😍


----------



## bilak (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi,

I've just ordered today nuova points palermo from here

https://www.espressissimo.de/tassen/espressotassen/2627/nuova-point-espressotasse-palermo-weiss-56-ml

they have 3 colors (white, black, brown and red)

but I believe sorrento could be even thicker and smaller then palermo

https://www.espressissimo.de/nuova-point-cappuccinotasse-sorrento-wei-56ml?c=0


----------



## Maxwellp (8 mo ago)

Khashy said:


> I have been looking for espresso cups with a very thick wall for ages and cannot seem to find what I'm after.
> 
> A basic white cup, super thick walls. Something like this (I think these were advertised as 1cm thick walls)
> 
> ...


Have had the exact same problem...I am working on creating this exact cup at the moment. Hope to have some THICK espresso cups on amazon in about a month, that are affordable. Trying make the thiccccest cups out there


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

